# Show off your Pride and Joy !!!



## MathersD (Jan 4, 2014)

Lets see what you have !!!! All species and ages . Please give age and species , so we all know what it is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Lloyd2302 (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 303361


----------



## MathersD (Jan 4, 2014)

Lloyd2302 said:


> View attachment 303361


pic didnt work


----------



## Lloyd2302 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang, try again!
Coastal carpet, year & 2 months old. 




- - - Updated - - -



[email protected] said:


> View attachment 303360



Is that a spotted black?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes mate


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Joemal (Jan 4, 2014)

My scrubby girl with one of the brave mates . She is just over 4yr old now .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 303365
> 
> 
> My scrubby girl with one of the brave mates . She is just over 4yr old now .



I see there is another snake on the lawn in the back ground , yeah that's a huge


----------



## Joemal (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I see there is another snake on the lawn in the back ground , yeah that's a huge


The one in the background with my daughter is a Port Mac .


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jan 4, 2014)

Joemal your girl is beautiful how long is she and how much does she weigh? have you had her since she was a hatchie? her patterning is beautiful, i adore scrubs although i don't have one i want one though.


----------



## smithson (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice scrubby how big is she joemal ?


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 303366
my little girl she is 7 years old and weighs 5.3 kg


----------



## Joemal (Jan 4, 2014)

Scrubby is just on 15 ft and last weigh she was 17.6 kg .Had her since a yearling so I have had her for just over 3 yrs .


----------



## jakethomas (Jan 4, 2014)

My 2yr Old Pure Aussie GTP female.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 4, 2014)

My Shiela,,,4 yr old female Bredli.






I'll be looking for a young male shortly, yearling or younger maybe a hypo.


----------



## Rlpreston (Jan 4, 2014)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 303365
> 
> 
> My scrubby girl with one of the brave mates . She is just over 4yr old now .



She's a beauty! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 4, 2014)

Bearded dragon...


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2014)

<my eastern hooded scalyfoot, my central bearded dragons>


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 4, 2014)

My 3 year old cranky coastal carpet, Loki. 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemal (Jan 4, 2014)

Another of my babies .She is about 13 + yr old now .Somewhere around 3 + mtrs or so and weighs 13kgs .


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 4, 2014)

jakethomas said:


> My 2yr Old Pure Aussie GTP female.


Nice native


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 4, 2014)

OOPS, almost forgot the missus's yearling Stimmie.
He is an absolute darling & she loves him to death.


----------



## MathersD (Jan 5, 2014)

some real stunners


----------



## PeteTaylor (Jan 7, 2014)

*My Prossy Coastal, Nipper.*


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 8, 2014)

PeteTaylor said:


> View attachment 303546




Hey Pete, you know you're going to have to change his name when he gets bigger eh.


----------



## meatman (Jan 8, 2014)

I really like this 4yr jungle


----------



## PeteTaylor (Jan 8, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Hey Pete, you know you're going to have to change his name when he gets bigger eh.



Yeh, unless he keeps up his tagging ways. Then again, he IS a Coastal, so I COULD amend the definition to name him after the beginner stage of Lifesavers!


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't pick one pride and joy, I have many. Bike , car , kids , most of my snakes the list just goes on.


----------



## ellab1ack (Jan 8, 2014)

This is my beautiful ' Alchemy', spotted python a grand 2 months old. My first snake after waiting for the kids to old enough to not require ALL my attention. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is a few picture of penny yet to be sexed she is a bit over a year I reckon





Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## traceylee (Jan 9, 2014)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 303381
> 
> 
> Another of my babies .She is about 13 + yr old now .Somewhere around 3 + mtrs or so and weighs 13kgs .



You clearly like big snakes...wow!!! Your scrubby's beautiful! As stunning as they are-I am more than happy to admire them from afar!!

I couldn't choose only one, so I've put them into one pic!!!!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 9, 2014)

jakethomas said:


> My 2yr Old Pure Aussie GTP female.



Man that GTP is beautiful




jakethomas said:


> My 2yr Old Pure Aussie GTP female.





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drazzy (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment 303701


My two new babies Persephone left and Dumpling Right


----------



## Kit_fox (Jan 9, 2014)

traceylee said:


> I couldn't choose only one, so I've put them into one pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l LOVE YOUR WOMA!!! (Sorry, love womas so much)


----------



## Joemal (Jan 9, 2014)

Poofy the Coastal with Ellen ..


----------



## traceylee (Jan 9, 2014)

Jazeew said:


> l LOVE YOUR WOMA!!! (Sorry, love womas so much)



Hehe... She's pretty special that one  she was my first reptile. Best decision I made 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## congo_python (Jan 9, 2014)

One of my favourites.


----------



## No-two (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I've posted both of these before but they're pretty much up there with my favourites. 




I can't find a recent photo of this girl but my first ever snake. Still going strong, she's certainly not old but certainly not young anymore. She was probably about 3 or 4 in this photo.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 9, 2014)

A couple of other favourites of mine.....but can't pick between them lol.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 9, 2014)

Got a couple of Tiger snakes but this guy is pretty special, all he does is eat! Keep him full and he's just a big softy.


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 9, 2014)

Omg!!! Getarealdog so beautiful!! 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Muzman (Jan 9, 2014)

Coastal. 12 months old.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 9, 2014)

Muzman said:


> View attachment 303745
> 
> 
> Coastal. 12 months old.



Muzman I think you mean Jungle ?

- - - Updated - - -



tahnia666 said:


> Omg!!! Getarealdog so beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



I agree... Getarealdog that is nice !!


----------



## Muzman (Jan 9, 2014)

congo_python said:


> Muzman I think you mean Jungle ?



I agree it definately looks like a jungle. I asked the breeder a couple weeks ago again and he said that it is definately a Coastal. He said that he had the parents if i wanted to view them but i just took his word for it.


----------



## deebo (Jan 9, 2014)

would have to be my favourite, apart from when she thinks im food!

And a pic of her with her boyfriend this year.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 9, 2014)

Muzman said:


> congo_python said:
> 
> 
> > Muzman I think you mean Jungle ?
> ...



Muzman
I can tell you just from the photo ..... it's a jungle from head pattern thru to colour, maybe the breeder was also 'told' his pair are Coastals but I'd bet my left arm their Jungles.

- - - Updated - - -



deebo said:


> would have to be my favourite, apart from when she thinks im food!
> 
> And a pic of her with her boyfriend this year.



Nice deebo good looking pair !!


----------



## Muzman (Jan 9, 2014)

congo_python said:


> Muzman
> I can tell you just from the photo ..... it's a jungle from head pattern thru to colour, maybe the breeder was also 'told' his pair are Coastals but I'd bet my left arm their Jungles.



- - - Updated - - -



Yeah the breeder is quite well known so i guess he should know what it is. Could it be that it has been line bred for the colour?


----------



## jigglyjoo (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 10, 2014)

[MENTION=38413]Muzman[/MENTION] Don't know who the breeder is, he might be well known, but doesn't seem to know well. Could even be a jag sib. It certainly isn't pure coastal. 

Either way it's a good looking snake.


----------



## Muzman (Jan 10, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> [MENTION=38413]Muzman[/MENTION] Don't know who the breeder is, he might be well known, but doesn't seem to know well. Could even be a jag sib. It certainly isn't pure coastal.
> 
> Either way it's a good looking snake.



I asked him if it is a jag sib and he said its not. So thats my dilema.

- - - Updated - - -

Lol. Maybe i should call it a "designer" Coastal.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 10, 2014)

[MENTION=38413]Muzman[/MENTION] just call it a carpet python. Looks very nice but definitely not a coastal. 

An old pic of mine. He was my first and still my favourite. 4 year old woma python.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 10, 2014)

[MENTION=38413]Muzman[/MENTION]....call it what ya want but it's still a jungle


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 10, 2014)

my pride and joy(s)


----------



## Pythons4Sale (Jan 11, 2014)

One of my faves, 'Flake' a 2yo male GTP. 
View attachment 303853


----------



## bumble (Jan 12, 2014)

My jungle only got him/her on Thursday and so glad I did , best thing I could have done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowie (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, this is my partner Grant's pride and joy, Mack, our macleays water snake.



This is my pride and joy Floyd. One of my two jungles and the one with the best attitude.



And then there's Topaz. Our four legged and first pride and joy.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 12, 2014)

its hard to pick just one pride and joy , but heres snaps chilling .


----------



## wilkie (Jan 13, 2014)

My big girl, laid 13 eggs prior to photo 19/12/2013


----------



## MathersD (Jan 14, 2014)

I got my baby today albino darwin x striped coastal .so excited . Thanks to TheDriver for a stunner .








Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin1 (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Chris1 (Jan 16, 2014)

yay, i got a flash, and a half decent pic of my boy!!


----------



## MathersD (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy Cow , He is a real Stunner . Awesome picture.


----------



## MathersD (Jan 16, 2014)

taking her first feed since I got here three days ago:sly: . Thanks [MENTION=7317]TheDriver[/MENTION] awesome after sales help 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 19, 2014)

Introducing Chuck and Medusa  2 1/2 year coastals

And chuck having a bit of a play in the sun











Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kali is my biggest girl, but not my oldest. This pic was taken last year after the 2013 Royal easter show after she got her ribbon. Did not expect one, but I think she deserves it anyway, just for being her. She won't be put in the show this year, but a couple of my other Diamonds are going to be entered that have better colouring that her.


----------



## MathersD (Jan 19, 2014)

Serpentaria said:


> Kali is my biggest girl, but not my oldest. This pic was taken last year after the 2013 Royal easter show after she got her ribbon. Did not expect one, but I think she deserves it anyway, just for being her. She won't be put in the show this year, but a couple of my other Diamonds are going to be entered that have better colouring that her.



She is gorgeous . No wonder she got a ribbon and you say you have better , that is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just posted a more recent pic of her in the high yellow Diamonds thread, along with my other two Diamonds. She really is quite dark for a HY, I get plenty saying she's a Gosford local, but I don't know her heritage. Pity her temperament isn't pretty! She is quite a destructive one, just like her name, I've had my left hand crushed and mauled by her twice, I have to wear thick gloves to handle her on feed days, yet she is calm and nice with everyone else. They say Snakes choose their owners and she's a prime example of that!


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 19, 2014)

Couple of Tigers








And a Red Belly


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the red belly [MENTION=15646]getarealdog[/MENTION] I reckon they're one of the prettiest snakes 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 21, 2014)

Got a couple snaps on my phone today of my 2 1/2 yo male coastal

















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just a few of many!
'Elvis' - St George Mulga





'Sphinx' - Eastern Brown Snake





'Aiden [meaning little fire]' - Coastal Taipan





'Princess' - Coastal Taipan





'Kyra' - Northern Death Adder


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the St George mulga [MENTION=27109]whiteblaze786[/MENTION] and great pictures in general.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Love the St George mulga @whiteblaze786 and great pictures in general.



Thanks andynic07! They are my babies..


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Love the St George mulga [MENTION=27109]whiteblaze786[/MENTION] and great pictures in general.



Me too!!! So beautiful

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am looking at getting my ven license and get a St George.

This is my mates baby St George.










[MENTION=39504]tahnia666[/MENTION] [MENTION=27109]whiteblaze786[/MENTION]


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I am looking at getting my ven license and get a St George.
> 
> This is my mates baby St George.
> 
> ...




Nice little mulga, I have a bub at the moment that looks identical to that.. psychotic as all heck though!


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 21, 2014)

whiteblaze786 said:


> Nice little mulga, I have a bub at the moment that looks identical to that.. psychotic as all heck though!


This one wasn't too bad but I was a little nervous putting my hand in to get a picture. The guy who owns this one has a Facebook site for mulga's only if you are interested.


----------



## baker (Jan 21, 2014)

Two of my favorite snakes at the moment. My young eastern brown that has gone black. And of course my spotted black snake.

Cheers Cameron


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 21, 2014)

View attachment 304469
View attachment 304470
View attachment 304471

The 1st pic is of our 1st woma Kohana and she is just ova 2 months old, the 2nd pic is of out 4yo Spotted Karma and the 3rd pic is of our 13yo Spotted Miss Fang. We both love all our girls and they are a treat to hold the older 2 are a little bit cage defensive but once out are a treat


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I am looking at getting my ven license and get a St George.
> 
> This is my mates baby St George.
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 22, 2014)

Male coastal 





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikons (Jan 22, 2014)

*Two of mine*


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw that python and the show she looks amazing nice work on winning


----------



## MathersD (Jan 23, 2014)

I know I am biases . But I love the colors and stripes on my beauty . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Feb 2, 2014)

updated pics 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 2, 2014)

Prince - Murray Darling, almost 5 years old






Lilly - Water python, around 4 (I think)






Lucy - Proserpine Coastal, 4 years old






Sahara - Centralian Carpet







Lucy is very small for her age, she was a problem feeder but has come really good now, I'll be feeding her and the others 15% of their body weight fortnightly, the others are smaller than other snakes that age too because I wasn't in a hurry to get them big fast. Despite Lucy being very small she behaves normally and is healthy.


----------



## MathersD (Feb 2, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Prince - Murray Darling, almost 5 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some amazing snakes . Real stunners

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 2, 2014)

Omg [MENTION=19405]Tahlia[/MENTION] .... Your PRINCE!!! BEAUTIFUL

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 2, 2014)

MathersD said:


> Some amazing snakes . Real stunners
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk



Thanks, they have nice temperaments too, makes things much easier 



tahnia666 said:


> Omg @Tahlia .... Your PRINCE!!! BEAUTIFUL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Thank you, I love him to bits. He was 7 months old when I got him but he was hardly ever snappy even at that age. There's not much that bothers him, he's very laid back and curious. Here's a pic of him when he was a baby:


----------



## bumble (Feb 6, 2014)

Ikons said:


> View attachment 304499



Love the heart pattern head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Feb 6, 2014)

bumble said:


> Love the heart pattern head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stunning

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Feb 15, 2014)

turning out to be a true sweet heart . Cant wait for her to shed . To see some colours come out . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 28, 2014)

New baby coastal Emrys, really nice little dude.



and my hubby 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Mar 2, 2014)

she is eating like a machine and such a softy . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Jun 5, 2014)

After a shed she seems to becoming lighter in colour . Little stunner

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

newest addition to the family and my first reptile ever. hes gorgeous.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 10, 2014)

Snakegirlie he is ever so cute lol and he is so smiling in that middle pic!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't cuz my stupid bloody phone wont let me :/ I might have to draw use a picture.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 10, 2014)

My no.1 guy Buddy. 3 1/2 year old Bredli, just over 2.2m long.






And my newest edition. a 6 month old SXR Blondie line Albino, no name yet.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is one of my Pride and Joy's in his new clothes  I am not the best photographer so bare with me 




This one was taken as he was removing his old clothes


----------



## spencer_suttle (Jun 11, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Jun 11, 2014)

Spencer . Is that a red tailed boa ?

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 11, 2014)

Dogs look like their owners hey? Yes. I look perfect too. 

Shes actually one of my many pride and joys, not just my pride and joy.


----------



## MathersD (Jun 11, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> My no.1 guy Buddy. 3 1/2 year old Bredli, just over 2.2m long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real stunners mate

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 12, 2014)

- -


----------



## snakegirlie (Jun 15, 2014)

got a blue tongue today, only had it since lunch and i love her/him already. named it indie, hope it is a girl [emoji173]️


----------



## edendj01 (Jun 16, 2014)

this is my female yearling coastal (2 pics of her) and my 5 mth male albino Darwin. also is a coastal the same as a port Mac because the breeders said she was a coastal but put her down as a coastal?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a new pride and joy. It's a 75% Biak, 25% Aru from Brian Champion.


----------



## MathersD (Jun 16, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Got a new pride and joy. It's a 75% Biak, 25% Aru from Brian Champion.



Really nice snake . Real stunner . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## zookieboi (Jun 16, 2014)

This is my pride and joy, 3 year old jungle. Never bites!


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 16, 2014)

6 month old Darwin, Ares


----------



## MathersD (Jun 22, 2014)

my snake on a mates head . Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 24, 2014)

More pics, newly shed.. He has grown so much! Here he is getting some sun outside on our balcony. Love the rainbow sheen he has


----------



## mania (Jun 25, 2014)

meatman said:


> I really like this 4yr jungle
> View attachment 303656



so do I. quality snake there


----------



## MathersD (Aug 24, 2014)

the color on this girl is getting lighter witb every shed true stunner


----------



## yommy (Aug 24, 2014)

Some hold back NT Rabbit Flat locality Woma's


----------



## jongroom74 (Aug 26, 2014)

my girl 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## boadave (Aug 26, 2014)

Some cool stuff on here


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 26, 2014)

A couple of my babys i have a bredli to but couldnt find any nice pics on my phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatGuyAdam (Aug 30, 2014)

My little homeboy Houdini.


----------



## ben_smith2000 (Sep 20, 2014)

My Stunning 1 and a Half year old Diamond Python


----------



## MathersD (Sep 25, 2014)

a nice close up pic . Love this girl


----------



## Beans (Sep 26, 2014)

My almost 2 year old female darwin python Freya






and my little I think about 9 month old male? Wheatbelt Stimson python Mimir. He's next to Freya for comparison.














Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Sep 26, 2014)

.


----------



## MathersD (Feb 3, 2015)

some updated pics of my girl . Crazy how fast they grow . Lol


----------



## Von.Bombe (Feb 3, 2015)

Luther my "Intergrated" Python ( He's a carpet let's be honest) Approx 11mnths. Just came out of his Second Shed:lol:


----------



## MrVic (Feb 3, 2015)

View attachment 313166

My 2 year old GTP "Hulk"


----------



## Joemal (Feb 3, 2015)

Little snake in the collection . Scrubby socializing with a human


----------



## MathersD (Feb 9, 2015)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 313174
> 
> 
> Little snake in the collection . Scrubby socializing with a human


Now that is a stunner mate


----------



## Craigb22 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Sahara my female sand monitor 4months old*




Sahara my female sand monitor 4months old


----------



## MrVic (Feb 11, 2015)

*My Zoo*

Hulk. My pride and joy


----------



## MathersD (Feb 22, 2015)

got the spotted a few weeks ago . Dude thinks he is a anaconda with that attitude [emoji13]


----------



## PistolPython (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 313406

View attachment 313407

Here is one of my pride and joy. Sorry its not a reptile. It snakes through the corners very well and i get my frills when I drive it.


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 27, 2015)

This Hugo my new Murray darling Python  I have other reptiles but he is my first snake. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathersD (Mar 27, 2015)

Real stunner


----------



## baker (Mar 27, 2015)

Wouldn't call it my pride and joy yet but I am quite proud of how this little one looks.


Cheers Cameron


----------



## myst72 (Apr 19, 2015)

*My baby*




my girl Tesla


----------



## Joemal (Apr 19, 2015)

Little snake


----------



## MathersD (Apr 19, 2015)

Hate to see your definition of a big snake . Lol . Real stunner


----------



## BasiliskTV (Apr 19, 2015)

my little spotted Python named Basil [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Basil... nice looking Mac, 

- - - Updated - - -

Our little spottie.. I call him Sunshine, my husband calls him Snakey.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 19, 2015)

Johnson - Jungle Jag
He was our first and still has the best temperament of all (though he stunned me last week with a quick jab - must have smelt like lizard - he's even be handled by my 3yo nephew with out issue)


----------



## BasiliskTV (Apr 20, 2015)

My axolotl, not a reptile, but still part of my collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toska (Apr 23, 2015)

View attachment 314348

This little girl is bringing me a lot of joy at the moment.
My first ever snake, a 3 month old Bredli. I have had her for a week now and still not come close to picking a name.

View attachment 314349

My pride and joy is definitely this girl here though.
Chiana is around 2 1/2 and a quarter horse, stock horse, appaloosa cross...I think. I have had her since she was 6 months old and totally unhandled and terrified of pretty much everything. She is the first foal I've ever owned and I've done all the work and training with her myself and she is now a big cuddly sook.


----------



## Fender09 (Apr 28, 2015)

My first glider Minnie


My second, Mickey


My gelding, Monte


2/3 of my White's
I also have 2 dogs, a boxer and a Cavalier. My sis has a hatchling ball python and her own horse. My next pet will be a Woma Python. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skylineitaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Ball python in aus???? Highly illegal!!!!!!!


----------



## MathersD (Apr 28, 2015)

Toska said:


> View attachment 314348
> 
> This little girl is bringing me a lot of joy at the moment.
> My first ever snake, a 3 month old Bredli. I have had her for a week now and still not come close to picking a name.
> ...


Who are u talking about ?


skylineitaussie said:


> Ball python in aus???? Highly illegal!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Apr 28, 2015)

MathersD said:


> Who are u talking about ?



See the post above his "hatchling ball python"


----------



## Ekans (Apr 28, 2015)

Not everyone on the forum is in aus


----------



## skylineitaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Ahhhh sorry didnt know!!!!


----------



## Fender09 (Apr 29, 2015)

Haha no worries. I'm Canadian, eh? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie15 (Apr 29, 2015)

Amow our Woma Python is our newest family edition


----------



## MathersD (Jul 6, 2015)

Gave her a spray down and man was she upset . Lol


----------

